# Anubias plants



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I have anubias plants can anyone inform me on how to get them to grow larger? i run a pressurized co2 and dose macro and micro ferts 3 times a week co2 is at 30 ppm lighting is aquaticlife t5HO 4x54 watts one blue ,10000k,65000k and one growth bulb for plants the light is on for 6 hours a day. kh is at 8 p.h 7.2 temp 80 drop checker is light green. the plants do ok they grow about one to two leaves a week but they are about two inches in size and not much bigger. 

Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

What kind of anubias do you have? If it's not a big anubias sp., then it won't grow really big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello junglefowl

I have Anubias barteri.and anubias nana. can you tell me what is the best P.H and k.h as well as G.H to have best results.

Thanks for any information on this topic.

P.s i got seachem acid buffer as well as seachem alkaline buffer so i can target the best water condition for the plant to grow.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

2 inches is about the max size for Anubias barteri nana leaves. It sounds like they are growing well for you.

Anubias aren't demanding in terms of a specific pH, KH, or GH. They grow equally well in almost all aquarium conditions. As long as you aren't in the extreme ranges like a pH under 5 or over 9 you should be fine. In the wild Anubias are apparently found in harder waters so they are tolerant of higher GH/KH.

Here is some extra information on Anubias barteri nana:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=24

It is generally unnecessary to alter the pH, GH, and KH of any water for plants or fish. pH is something of a catch phrase that everyone seems to hear about through the grape vine, but it is essentially a useless statistic for freshwater plants or fish. Both can adapt to significantly different water parameters than they are found in the wild. There are very few freshwater plants and fish that need a specific pH, KH, GH. This is not the same for saltwater fish and corals which need to be kept in a very narrow and stable range.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree with the above. Anubias is extremely hardy. And shooting 1-2 leaves per week seem pretty fair for your setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok thanks guys for the info.


----------

